# Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

While poking around a Phaeton sitting in the showroom of my Zürich VW dealer, I found this little tiny key in the center storage bin. I asked the salesman about it, and he explained that Phaetons are supplied with three keys - two 'normal' ones (the same as our North American Region key fobs, but without a panic button), and one tiny key, as shown below.
I called the parts department manager at my Canadian VW dealer, and he told me that it is easily possible to order such a key for my Phaeton in North America - the cost is about USD $75 or so. It seems that this little key has an electronic 'immobilizer' chip in it, which is why it is so expensive. He also explained to me that a similar little tiny key is supplied with Touaregs. Phaetons in the NAR are supplied with a full size third key that has the 'valet' function incorporated in it.
So - I thought it might be useful to post this information, just in case anyone wants to get one of these for their wallet or purse.
Michael
*Very tiny 'emergency' key for Phaeton*


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Maybe it is just No. American Touaregs, but this key I find nothing but trouble...It misbehaves when interacting with the alarm system, etc. Glad they kept in Europe...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_Maybe it is just No. American Touaregs, but this key I find nothing but trouble...It misbehaves when interacting with the alarm system, etc. 

Hello Peter:
That 'misbehaviour' is to be expected. The key is intended for emergency use only (if the regular key is lost), not for regular use. When the vehicle (Phaeton or Touareg) is unlocked using this key, the owner has 15 seconds to put the key in the ignition slot, and start the vehicle - otherwise, the alarm will sound.
The 15 second delay between door opening with an 'unauthorized' key (the little key is considered unauthorized, for door purposes) and starting the vehicle can be disabled using a diagnostic scan tool, so that no delay at all exists - the alarm will go off as soon as the door is opened with this key. That function is controlled through adaptation channel 026 of the Central Control Module for the Comfort System (J393). If the value of that adaptation channel is set to zero, there will be no delay, the alarm will sound as soon as the door is opened, and not go off until the vehicle is started. If the value is set to one, then the owner has 15 seconds between opening the door with this key, and starting the engine with the same key - otherwise, the alarm sounds.
This behavior is by design, and should be explained in the Touareg owner manual.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_ Does the embedded chip in the key work with the Kessy system, allowing me to open the door when I touch the handle? 

I don't believe it does, that is why Peter reported the 'problem' that he described above. I don't think that the Kessy recognizes this key, although the vehicle immobilizer (ignition protection) does.

_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_If not, how do you lock and unlock the doors with this key?








Is that a serious question? For Pete's sake, you stick it in the tiny hole on the end of the driver door handle, and then twist it - the same way people used to lock and unlock car doors for thousands of years, before the invention of the Kessy keyless access control module.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Do keep in mind that you cannot tape this key to the bottom of the car, underside of the bumper, places that people used to hide keys years and years ago. The anti-theft system in the Phaeton is sufficiently sophisticated that if it detects a key that has been left in proximity to the vehicle after the owner has locked the vehicle with another key, it will disable (disqualify) the key that has been left behind from starting the car until such time that the car has been started with the key that was originally used to 'Lockett'.
So - if you get one of these little keys, you have to keep it on your person, or otherwise out of range of the car.
Michael


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Like I said...I am glad that they kept it in Europe...


----------



## Verist1 (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

They can be a pain... for all the Touaregs on our lot, we utilize this key in our key machine (I guess to keep costs down if they are misplaced) We have alarms going off all the time, the detail guys do periodic cleaning of the Touarges and sometimes open the truck and then shut the door without powering it up and the alarm starts going off







I think I just about got them all trained... finally.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (Verist1)*

Like so many other things, it comes down to the question of how well the employers train their employees. This is, without question, the biggest cultural difference I see between North America and Europe.
In North America, employers generally don't invest a lot of money into training of employees, and it shows, as we have seen countless times in our technical discussions. In Europe, a new employee will go through a 3 to 4 month formal training period before they are allowed to work unsupervised.
I'm not dissing North America - things are cheaper there. Shop labour at my VW dealer in Zurich is about USD $125 an hour, and the Phaeton salesman delivered a W12 last week that sold (not listed, but SOLD) for USD $198K. It was a fully loaded W12, long wheelbase, with special paint, individual interior, fridge, DVD, the works.
But - having experienced both cultures, I think it is a heck of a lot less stressful, and certainly more pleasant, to pay the higher prices and benefit from the more skilled (and more concerned) staff.
Michael


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Ouch....


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Do keep in mind that you cannot tape this key to the bottom of the car, underside of the bumper, places that people used to hide keys years and years ago. The anti-theft system in the Phaeton is sufficiently sophisticated that if it detects a key that has been left in proximity to the vehicle... 

You can place the key in proximity of the vehicle without the vehicle sensing it.... Just wrap it is a layer of aluminum foil (or any other EM shielding material)... and then place it where you like.








Douglas


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Do keep in mind that you cannot tape this key to the bottom of the car, underside of the bumper, places that people used to hide keys years and years ago. The anti-theft system in the Phaeton is sufficiently sophisticated that if it detects a key that has been left in proximity to the vehicle after the owner has locked the vehicle with another key, it will disable (disqualify) the key that has been left behind from starting the car until such time that the car has been started with the key that was originally used to 'Lockett'.
So - if you get one of these little keys, you have to keep it on your person, or otherwise out of range of the car.
Michael

Just a guess but I don't think the key has any ability to emit a signal strong enough for the car to sense if taped underneath. I don't believe it has any battery power in it, therefore can't emit a signal. Don't ask me how it works in the ignition cylinder though. 
I also don't think it is a good practice to tape it under the car. 
SOme info for those interested: http://www.ti.com/tiris/docs/n...shtml


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Michael:
Thanks for posting that picture. I have been wondering what the "emergency key" looks like for quite a while.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*

With pleasure!


----------



## baskan (May 9, 2005)

*Valet key?*

I hope you don't mind me sort of stealing this thread, but I have a short question: Do Phaetons have valet keys? i.e. can it be ordered?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Valet key? (baskan)*

Hi Baskin:
I think the answer to that question must vary from importer to importer. In Switzerland, Phaetons are supplied with two of the 'large' (switchblade) keys that will open the car by radio frequency, and one little tiny key like the one shown above.
In Canada - and the USA as well, I think - Phaetons are supplied with three switchblade keys. One of the three is called a 'valet' key because it does not have a button on it to unlock the trunk. But, it would be pointless for a Phaeton owner from outside the North American Region (NAR) to order a NAR valet key, because you can still open the trunk with the button on the driver door. NAR Phaetons have a lockout button, where the rear foglight button is in other markets, that allows the driver to disable the driver door trunk release button when the valet key is used. This is kind of a weird feature for NAR only - I think the truth is that they only put it in so there would not be a blank spot where the rear foglight button was (NAR Phaetons do not have rear foglights - see this post: Enabling (or retrofitting) a rear foglight on a North American Phaeton).
Anyway - you can get as many keys as you want for your Phaeton. I know for sure that the car can recognize as many as 4 different keys, and I have heard (not confirmed) that it is possible to have more than that. Just remember that when you order an extra key from your VW dealer, when the new key arrives you have to bring in *EVERY *key to allow the dealer to match up the new key with your Phaeton. Although this might sound cumbersome, it is actually a very sensible security practice - this prevents anyone from creating a new key for your VW product without your knowledge.
Michael


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Valet key? (PanEuropean)*

Reminds me of the tiny emergency key that came with my Porsche. Anyone know the part number for one of these?


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Valet key? (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_Reminds me of the tiny emergency key that came with my Porsche. Anyone know the part number for one of these?

The part number for a cut key is 3D0 837 216 INB ("*key code number and/or VIN number must be quoted when ordering*") INB is the "color code" for a cut key and is the only color code quoted in the parts catalog. I used to have the color code for an uncut key but I no longer have that. Besides, the key appears to be plastic and would probably damage the key cutting machine.

_Quote, originally posted by *baskan* »_I hope you don't mind me sort of stealing this thread, but I have a short question: Do Phaetons have valet keys? i.e. can it be ordered?

The parts catalog lists 3 keys:
1) Regular key with 4 buttons (door lock, trunk unlock, door unlock, panic)
2) Valet key with 3 buttons (door lock, door unlock, panic)
3) Emergency key with 0 buttons


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Valet key? (joako)*

Thanks for that info, Andrew. There is a 4th type of Phaeton key, which is a rest of world (ROW) key with three buttons - lock, unlock, and trunk - but that is not sold in North America, because all the North American VW keys have panic buttons on them. Panic buttons are not used elsewhere in the world, and actually generate quite a bit of laughter when you tell folks about them...
Michael


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Valet key? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Thanks for that info, Andrew. There is a 4th type of Phaeton key, which is a rest of world (ROW) key with three buttons - lock, unlock, and trunk - but that is not sold in North America, because all the North American VW keys have panic buttons on them. Panic buttons are not used elsewhere in the world, and actually generate quite a bit of laughter when you tell folks about them...
Michael

What is the intent of the "panic" button, other than using it to find your car in a mall parking lot? Does anyone these days do anything but ignore alarms?
--Andrew


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

There was a series of very funny posts about triggering the panic alarm while driving...a.k.a clearing out the left hand lane mode.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_There was a series of very funny posts about triggering the panic alarm while driving...a.k.a clearing out the left hand lane mode.

Was Michael the only person with that problem?


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_While poking around a Phaeton sitting in the showroom of my Zürich VW dealer, I found this little tiny key in the center storage bin. I asked the salesman about it, and he explained that Phaetons are supplied with three keys - two 'normal' ones (the same as our North American Region key fobs, but without a panic button), and one tiny key, as shown below.
I called the parts department manager at my Canadian VW dealer, and he told me that it is easily possible to order such a key for my Phaeton in North America - the cost is about USD $75 or so. It seems that this little key has an electronic 'immobilizer' chip in it, which is why it is so expensive. He also explained to me that a similar little tiny key is supplied with Touaregs. Phaetons in the NAR are supplied with a full size third key that has the 'valet' function incorporated in it.
So - I thought it might be useful to post this information, just in case anyone wants to get one of these for their wallet or purse.
Michael
*Very tiny 'emergency' key for Phaeton*










Even my 2002 Passat came with that key. 
This is not a vallet key though, just a emergensy key to keep it in your wallet, in case you loose or damagge the normal key.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_Was Michael the only person with that problem?

I think it happened to Jack Orr also. In any case, the engineers in Dresden told me how to disable the panic button - it is really easy, you just re-code the car so that it thinks it is using a rest of world (ROW) key that does not have a panic button. I have not had time to get around to trying it out - in the last 7 weeks, I have only been in the same town as my Phaeton for 2 days.
Michael


----------



## Swiss_Phaeton (Jun 11, 2005)

I tried to order such a small key last week. The dealer never heard about such a thing. After I insisted, he found out that it was available for the earlieast Phaeton, but my car was too young to have it ordered.
Daniel


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Swiss_Phaeton)*

Herr Mueller,
Did he say what the end date was for this part? It might be helpful for other owners if we know when it will not work any more. Like 5/05 or something?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Swiss_Phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swiss_Phaeton* »_...After I insisted, he found out that it was available for the earlieast Phaeton, but my car was too young to have it ordered.

Hi Daniel:
I am a little bit surprised by that response. The key technology has not changed since the Phaeton was introduced. The concept (a key blade and a transponder chip) is the same for all Phaetons and Touaregs. Other VW models are a bit different.
Not that I would ever doubt AMAG (ha ha), but you might want to double-check on this one. The parts staff at AMAG Kloten have always been able to pull rabbits out of a hat for me - they are very creative and very sharp. You might want to try calling Kloten, ask for Frau Andrea in parts, explain what you need, if anyone can get it, Andrea can.
Michael


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_... The concept (a key blade and a transponder chip) is the same for all Phaetons and Touaregs. *Other VW models are a bit different.*
Michael

Not really










Yeah that's Higline's (spare) car key (2002 Passat) and obviously ... hand


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Highline)*

Hi Highline:
What I meant is this: There are differences between the large key fob for the Touareg / Phaeton, and the large key fob for other VW products. The Touareg / Phaeton key fobs cannot be used for other VW products and vice-versa.
By example, the ignition switch on a Phaeton doesn't even pay attention to the key blade (you could stuff a Popsicle stick into it and turn it - it does not contain a lock assembly). Other VW products that have ignition switches which require a key blade be inserted actually have mechanical parts inside that are moved around by the teeth on the key bit, same as normal door locks.
Physically, the Phaeton / Touareg keys appear to be pretty much the same as the other VW keys, but they are not the same. The only visible difference I know of is that the battery inside the key is accessed in a different manner when you want to change it.
Michael


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

Hi Michael
The normal car keys might be different, but the tiny one looks identical to me.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Highline)*

I suspect it is visually identical, but the technology inside may be different, because the Phaeton / Touareg only utilize the chip for starting purposes (not the blade). This might explain why Daniel's dealer said it was not applicable to the Phaeton - perhaps he looked up a visually identical but functionally different key on the parts computer.
Michael


----------



## G132RLG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I think this has been discontinued (in europe at least) My dad has one for his 2001 Golf GT TDI but neither my Dec 05 Bora Highline or my previous Bora had the feature, they just had the 2 standard remote fobs.
We've never used hte thing as it appears VERY flimsy. It occurs to us that having the thing break in one of the locks would be a deeply un-funny experience.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

^^ Well, I certanly haven't ever taken it out of the drower, where I left it 5 years ago, attached to the second key and the radio code.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Highline)*

*Archival Note:* Related discussion about ignition keys, key batteries, etc. - Keys, Key Blades, Immobilizers, and Remote Unlocking


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

So if: 
I have keyless entry and the start button kit installed and 
I don't really need the remote trunk button, 
is this a possible everyday key?
I lose the remote lock/unlock buttons, but I can lock/unlock by touching the buttons on the door handles anyways...
Hmmm?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (jimay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimay* »_is this a possible everyday key?

Hi Jim:
I don't think it would be suitable for everyday use, simply because it is not designed for durability and high cycle usage. It is made of plastic, and the design criteria was 'small and light', not 'rugged and durable'. It is an emergency key.
Michael


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I don't think it would be suitable for everyday use, simply because it is not designed for durability and high cycle usage. It is made of plastic, and the design criteria was 'small and light', not 'rugged and durable'. It is an emergency key. 

Understood. But the key would never be put in an ignition, door or trunk. With the start button installed, the existing key goes in my pants in the morning and never leaves my pocket all day. I'm wondering if I can eliminate the big key and just put this in my pocket and keep it there.
The trunk has the emblem switch trick to open the trunk and there are door buttons to get unlock the car... The only thing I use the key fob for since I installed the start button is to remotely open the trunk for my briefcase as I walk up to the car. I would lose that feature, but potentially be able to do everything else with this paperclip sized bit of plastic in my pants that never leaves my pocket.
Could be sweet...


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (jimay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimay* »_
Understood. But the key would never be put in an ignition, door or trunk. With the start button installed, the existing key goes in my pants in the morning and never leaves my pocket all day. I'm wondering if I can eliminate the big key and just put this in my pocket and keep it there.


I received one of these "emergency" keys with my Touareg which is equipped with keyless entry and a keyless start button.
The emergency key will not allow keyless entry to the vehicle. One must unlock the door with the key in the lock.
Thus, this emergency key will not substitute for the full-size key fob if one simply wants to leave a key in one's pocket and enjoy keyless entry (and subsequently, keyless start).
I suspect functionality with the Phaeton would be the same.
HTH


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (henna gaijin)*

Henna, thanks very much for adding that information - much appreciated by all. The Touareg and Phaeton are identical so far as entry and start authorization is concerned.
Michael


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

Of course the tiny key will not activate the keyless entry, it's pourpose is to simply unlock the doors and start the vehicle (both conventionality).


----------



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

PanEuro
I happened upon your post while searching for a specific topic, but could not help but to offer up a retort. I'm not sure if your statement concerning training is limited to a specific industry or not, but if you are suggesting that EU training standards, in general, are higher than North American standards, I would have to disagree. 
I am global healthcare executive and travel extensively. I opened our GmbH facility three years ago and have hired over 50 sales and marketing personnel throughout Europe. Our North American based training program and employee hiring requirements act as a deterrent in the process for Europe. I find many of your European brothers will simply not commit to such exacting and extensive requirements that keep them away from home and in the classroom.
J. Smith

*I have edited my post and would like to extend an apology to PanEuropean for my comment this morning. *


_Modified by smithjss at 2:21 PM 2-17-2007_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (smithjss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithjss* »_I am global healthcare executive and travel extensively.

Perhaps the TSA confiscated your articles when you were clearing security?

_Quote, originally posted by *smithjss* »_You might want to take a step back and proof your post before throwing stones in glass houses.

Pot? I want you to meet Kettle. Kettle, this is Pot.


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (smithjss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithjss* »_
I have edited my post and would like to extend an apology to PanEuropean for my comment this morning.. Smith


Now, that's much better. Welcome to the forum.



_Modified by pirateat50 at 3:43 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (smithjss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithjss* »_ I'm not sure if your statement concerning training is limited to a specific industry or not, but if you are suggesting that EU training standards, in general, are higher than North American standards, you sir, are an idiot. 


I'm really jealous. I've never been call sir and an idiot in the same sentence.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (smithjss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithjss* »_ I'm not sure if your statement concerning training is limited to a specific industry or not, but if you are suggesting that EU training standards, in general, are higher than North American standards, I would have to disagree. 
I am global healthcare executive and travel extensively. I opened our GmbH facility three years ago and have hired over 50 sales and marketing personnel throughout Europe. Our North American based training program and employee hiring requirements act as a deterrent in the process for Europe. I find many of your European brothers will simply not commit to such exacting and extensive requirements that keep them away from home and in the classroom.

Hi Jason:
Welcome to the Phaeton forum. I did not see your post before you edited it, so, no offense was created, and your graceful apology is certainly accepted (though I suppose not really required, since I didn't see the original post).








Concerning training in North America vs. Europe - It could well be that my perspective is skewed to only two industries, aviation and automotive. I have worked full time in aviation training for close to 20 years, and have had a lot of opportunity to compare the differences in automotive training practices and standards as a result of my experience here in the Phaeton forum.
The big differences that I see in these two industry segments (and, I do have to stress, these two industries only - I can't speak for healthcare) is that the governments set very rigorous standards for apprenticeship programs, and the employers (private industry) sinks a heck of a lot more money into employee training in Europe than in North America. For example, to become an automotive technician in Europe, you need to complete a very strictly controlled 5 year apprenticeship. To become an automotive technician in the USA, you need to buy the biggest toolbox that Sears sells, then put a big decal of an eagle and an American flag on it. Bonus points are given if the toolbox is endorsed by a Nascar driver. Once the technicians are working for the dealers, the level of training provided is also different - two weeks classroom and hands-on training at a dedicated training center for a Touareg or Phaeton certificate, vs. only one week in North America.
In aviation - well, there is no comparison at all. I won't go into all the boring details, but the differences are night and day.
I wonder if one possible reason for the different perspectives (different opinions) that we have is that the specific job functions that you were recruiting for do not have a formal apprenticeship program defined within the the European educational system? Just a thought.
Michael


----------



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

Michael,
I’m not going to debate this topic in a car forum. I was wrong for responding the way I did, period. 
I took exception to your generalization of American-based training shortfalls while looking for technical data on the website. 
None the less, we each have our opinion and that is what is most important. 
Respectfully,
Jason


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

I ordered one of these emergency keys and when I received it last week I tested it. (By the way, I do not have the keyless entry feature on my car) Anyway, this little key unlocked my door just fine, and then within 15 seconds (probably more like 5 seconds) I tried to start the car, but it wouldn't. Instead the dash display flashed that the immobilizer was active and then the alarm went off a few moments later. I used my standard key fob to deactivate the alarm. 
I've tried this several times now, with the same result. The key was ordered from my VW dealer using my VIN, and since it does open my door I assumed it was the proper and compatible key. Any thoughts? Is it possible they cut the key correctly, but coded the internal chip incorrectly, or perhaps is there something wrong with my technique?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (remrem)*

The chip in the key has to be paired with the vehicle (at the same time as any other keys you want to have functional in the future). If this was not done, then the car's computer will not recognize the key as being valid.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (chrisj428)*

Thanks Chris,
How can I do this? Is it something my dealer has to do? Do they have to send it back to VW, or can I do it myself with the settings/profile menus?
(P.S. - I don't have a Vag-Com).


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (remrem)*

Unfortunately, it's something the dealer has to do. Bring all your keys with you and plan on around an hour's labor to perform.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (chrisj428)*

Oh. Kinda wish they had mentioned that before I ordered the key!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Tiny, wallet-sized key for Phaeton (remrem)*

Don't feel bad. After 3 years of reminding everyone else to "bring in all their keys" whenever new key adaptions were planned, I forgot to do the same thing myself last month. I dropped the car off for service, left town for two weeks, and when I came back... the staff were grinning and said "Uh, what about the other keys?"








Such is life.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

